

Ask HN: Review bettingly.com - railsbob
http://bettingly.com

======
dclaysmith
I like the idea and would probably be interested... but I fall into the group
that hates using Facebook to log in and prefer a short registration. There is
not a chance I'd give access to my Wall and the "any time" access.

Add a standard login process and I'll check it out.

~~~
railsbob
Thanks! We have enabled email signups now :)

~~~
qeorge
Looks like you've got it covered, but I thought this worth mentioning anyway.
Facebook has a new registration/Connect option that can fall back to a normal
form for those w/o FB:

<http://developers.facebook.com/docs/plugins/registration/>

Implementing it today on a client's site, its not too bad.

------
smokeyj
This looks like a fun concept with a large potential market. You probably
won't get great feedback here because HN isn't your audience, so take advice
with a grain of salt. Maybe present this to the sports sections on different
forums like Reddit and other fantasy league sites. Maybe you could give more
currency to members who recruit other members, like an affiliate system. Just
some ideas, good luck!

------
binarymax
Looks very interesting, but unfortunately those are not my sports.

FYI the text _"We will never post anything to your wall without your explicit
permission."_ is getting visually cropped for me. I am chrome 9.0.597.107 on
win7, and my screen res is 1600x1200.

------
imp
I have some experience with fantasy sports, and my two cents is that it seems
like you'll have a hard time getting traction. Although fantasy sports are
popular, you're not really tying into any existing fantasy games. You're
creating a brand new game from scratch, and that will be hard to do.

As a user, I couldn't care less about it being "social" or not. It's either
going to be fun or not fun. I think the landing page should be overhauled to
somehow show me why it would be fun. I wasn't convinced enough to join.

Also, I don't know what country you're targeting, but it's probably not mine
(U.S.). Maybe if I were interested in cricket, soccer, or tennis, I would be
more likely to join.

Edit: I tried clicking on the links for upcoming events, and they all
redirected me to the home page. I wanted to browse around the site before
joining but I wasn't able to.

------
railsbob
Bettingly is a social fantasy betting game. Your goal is to correctly predict
outcomes of real cricket, football and tennis games and earn as many L¥ as
possibe! Any feedback will help us to make it more fun and interesting.

~~~
jsavimbi
Conceptually, I've seen many of these fantasy-social-sports-betting sites, so
I hope you have a good idea in regards to user apathy towards them, but best
of luck to you anyway.

From a UI perspective, as I won't login using Facebook to get the whole UX,
your design is very middle of the road, like the new HN theme, which I really
disapprove of. Not necessarily a bad thing at launch, but keep in mind that
you'll have to go up against entrenched players if you're looking for a global
market outside of cricket and badminton.

Best of luck and I hope you find a passion in it.

------
mendicant
Looks like a ton of fun.... but I don't follow football, cricket or tennis.

If there was American Football, hockey and basketball I can think of at least
10 people I'd send this site to right now.

Also, kudos to including a real user signup alongside the facebook signup.

------
psb
love the idea (partly cause I considered doing something like this
previously). Here are some things you could do - Give the top performers a
diary where they explain their thought processes about their bets, show what
wagers the top betters have made (individually and in aggregate), and allow
your users to join "teams" ie "team London" might compete against "team
Liverpool". Also I would specify a fixed weekly bankroll to make it a fair
competition. Anyway, best of luck!

------
dshipper
I like the concept! My only issue is that I don't know how to pronounce your
currency - maybe make it more clear what the verbalization of the symbol is.
Otherwise cool site.

------
jorkos
In terms of the design, it's fairly flat right now....try to highlight the one
or two things you want peoples' eyes to go to first.

------
Kuiper
I was going to suggest registering betting.ly since it seems like an obvious
domain hack, but it looks like it's already taken.

------
kirpekar
I was excited to see some Cricket betting, but my corporate filter blocked me
as "gambling"

------
bhickey
This is fairly common in the UK. Over here people use real money instead of
funnymoney.

------
mohsen
just a suggestion

for your richest players, if they don't have any change then the decimal
points don't show up and the rows don't align as nice. maybe add that in
there.

as i said, just a suggestion.

------
wheelibin
typo: odss in the section "Cricket, Football & Tennis"

